# Aria's first AKC show was yesterday!



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Although we came in 3rd place yesterday I feel it was a very successful day for Aria and I's first time EVER! She was so well behaved! I know we would have been 2nd if we hadn't blown our down in back, the judge asked us to do it 3 times, but I was going too fast and Aria kept jumping at my arm and would not gait. The judge told me as she handed us our ribbon "slow down next time and you'll be golden" 
Overall, I couldn't have been more proud of Aria, she was on her best behavior and never acted up around the other dogs (one of my fears) 
I did not go in yesterday with the mindset to win, I just wanted to get us in the ring and feel the experience with Aria and see if she really was paying attention in class  but once we get this down I know we will do great.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! The judge was trying to give it to her it sounds like by making you go up and back more than once. You should be SO proud or her and yourself! Get someone to take a video of you two gating and watch yourself and her. That's what we did, but you showed her yourself.  

She looks fabulous in those pictures. Her groom is great. I think you have yourself a winner.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is great. It does sound like the judge wanted to give it to her. What a relief that the hustle and bustle of the ring and other dogs did not bother her. Working on the gating should be a piece of cake compared to that. Aria looks lovely and she is off to a great start, congratulations.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone! She did beautifully when went around the ring, I just didn't realize I was suppose to go at a slower speed for the down in back. I think part of it also was in class I had trouble with Aria pacing me, so my instructor also ha me going faster trying to break that habit of hers, and on top of all that I was so nervous I just wanted to be done. Hhaha. My husband took video of us so I will watch it and every day this week we are going to spend about 10-15 minute practicing together so that way we will be prepared for our June 9th show  I'm super excited to get the first show out of my way and I also feel really blessed because my breeders group of people have taken me under their wing and want me to travel with them for a while so they can help me and teach me the things I need to know. The support makes this experience more fun and exciting. I just kept telling Myself yesterday that we are doing this for fun and for the experience and not to worry about anything else


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations on Aria's first show. You both deserve a lot of praise. It isn't easy showing a poodle.

Terry 
Farleys D Standard
"One must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

From the photo it does look like you guys are booking it!

Slow down a bit, even on the around. She looks to have beautiful open side movement with nice carriage. If you slow down, she will likely collect herself a bit more and be even prettier.


Outwest (I think it was) mentioned a video of yourself. That's a great way to evaluate what you are doing and improve. Sending the video to a mentor is also a teaching tool!


Terry's correct and he's done it, so he's giving great advice. Poodles are tough, but having a really good poodle to start with is a (an entire) leg up!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Very nice and HUGE congratulations !


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

You do look like you are really moving in that picture.  She's flying. LOL
You should go to the next show where she isn't entered and watch the poodles. Check how they move them. There seems to be a whole lot more to it than meets the eye. You should be very proud that you did it. I decided it was too much for me, but didn't have any true mentors at ringside. It is awesome that you are getting encouragement and help! Bless them. I may be able to try it on my own eventually because I seem to be making some poodly friends.  I am buying a good dryer second hand from one of them next show and they were nice to my boy on Sunday when we went to visit (he wasn't entered). 

Be careful...it is very addicting, especially when you have as nice a girl as it looks like you have.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She is such a beautiful girl....me thinks you are on your way to sucess!!!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

My mentor had me watch a particular pro handler for the rest of the poodles. Pointed out her movements and then after wards she went over it again with me one on one. Next show I can go too Aria is going to be in, but I am working on things at home and class and I'm excited to see how we do at our next show. What excited me the most was how Aria seemed to just switch modes and took after what the other poodles were doing. Even after our turn and we were watching ringside, she sat down on my feet and watched the poodles in the ring intensively. She knew how proud we were of her and I think she was proud if herself. The rest of the day she was exhausted and she slept the entire evening. I guess being on your best behavior takes a ton of energy. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds like you and Arai are having a great time. Please remember that Arai is a puppy and just starting out. She needs to have a good time. Too many people want to train the spirit out of their puppies. I would much rather have a puppy enjoying their start, learn, and become a seasoned show dog. 


It is fantastic that you are having someone guide you. Both Outwest and Tabatha have mentioned video taping your performance! Great! This is the very best way to evaluate your performance and learn from your mistakes. (We all make them!) 

One bit of advice,,,,, choose ONE possibly two areas you would like to work on,, work with your mentor, discuss what you and your mentor would like to see improvement on and HOW to acheive you goal. Work, work and after that work some more on that skill. After and only after you have perfected that one or two skills move on to one or two more. If you try to correct all aspects of handling, you will become too frustrated to succeed. 

Keep it fun, we all get frustrated, have moments when we feel very defeated, and question why we are doing this. But keep a video record of each show, refer to it in a year so and compare your progress and you Arai's performance and you will be very proud. YOU should be proud already, and I do believe you have many friends here on this forum that are proud of you now!

Sorry if I went on and on too much!

Terry 
Farleys D Standard
"One must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

farleysd said:


> Sounds like you and Arai are having a great time. Please remember that Arai is a puppy and just starting out. She needs to have a good time. Too many people want to train the spirit out of their puppies. I would much rather have a puppy enjoying their start, learn, and become a seasoned show dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for all of your advice!! Every piece of encouragement and support from this forum has been part of the reason I continued to prepare us and move forward to follow through with our first show. 

When I agreed to show Aria, I told my breeder that I would only do it with one stipulation, and that was, Aria is a dog first, show dog second and if I felt she was miserable then we were done. I never was interested in the show world, when I did all my poodle research, my dreams were to get into competitive grooming competitions and creative grooming as well as agility. She was going to have the best life a dog could be given. When I was asked to consider showing her, I was nervous to commit because I felt it would restrict her life. I had heard about show dogs that are stuck in kennels and never aloud in the grass or play or have a life. I know that that is not the case for all of them, but I was afraid I would have to really restrict her. At the same time, I knew that Pat Hastings had put her up for one of the top show prospect puppies in her litter and every "show" person I talked to told me I really should show her, and that she would finish. I also just got the feeling that she would want to be a show dog and that it is her destiny. So, she has the best of both worlds. She still gets to go hiking and to the ocean and plays in the grass and has dog friends who she plays with, the only thing she has lost is the dog park, we have had too many rough encounters and I don't want her coat being ripped apart. The day I feel she isn't happy doing conformation, we will walk away. 
I don't see that happening though, she knows she is gorgeous, and what better way to show that off then prancing around a ring with all eyes on her.. Haha.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Some dogs take to showing especially if it is bred into them. Stacking up tiny puppies you can see it. They just strut and stack naturally. Aria sure looks like a born showdog stacked up there for the judge, 'look at me, aren't I hot stuff?' . You can still do grooming competitions later on and agility, too. Poodles are such multipurpose beasts.  I am planning on doing obedience later with Jazz because he watches me like a hawk. His conformation instructor put the bug in my ear about that. She said after his showing is over I really should do obedience because of the way he responds. Grooming competitons? Nope. I will be shaving him down to look at that body. 

I take my boy hiking and let him play in the grass. Just like you I have stopped going to the dog park because of the hair issues. I also trained my other poodle Bonnie not to roughhouse and pull his hair. I am looking forward to hearing about Aria's show career!


----------

